# Meteo (Iphone 6+) ne fonctionne pas



## devy (28 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

sur un iphone 6+ qui vient d'arriver à la maison, l'appli Meteo est désespérément silencieuse. Les villes enregistrées ( suite à restauration depuis une sauvegarde d'un 3gs ) apparaissent mais aucune donnée n'apparait.

Avez vous une idée du problème ?

Merci.


----------



## RubenF (28 Décembre 2014)

Tu es bien connecté sur internet ? 


Essaie d'aller dans le multitâche, Vire l'app et relance là.. sinon HardReboot.


----------



## devy (29 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

problème résolu en supprimant toutes les villes en favoris puis en les ré-enregistrant .

merci de votre aide.


----------



## RubenF (29 Décembre 2014)

Pas de soucis, j'y avait pas pensé, je t'invite à mettre ton Topic en résolu !


----------



## devy (30 Décembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Pas de soucis, j'y avait pas pensé, je t'invite à mettre ton Topic en résolu !



Je n'ai jamais eu la fonction dans la rubrique "outils de la discussion" , il faut passer par un modérateur ?


----------

